# Coding 28810 for multiple toes



## Mindy46 (Jun 26, 2012)

What is the appropriate way to code 28810 for five (5) separate toes?  The system only allows one (1) unit, or it hits against a duplicate claim.  Should it be billed five (5) times, each with a 'T' modifier which identifies the body part?  What about modifier '59'?


----------



## tcooper@tupelosurgery.com (Jun 26, 2012)

I would use the T modifier on 5 lines. Medicare states that they will know which toe it is by the T modifier. I hope this helps....


----------

